# How do I shape the top of my soap?



## goodkarmasoaps (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, I KNOW I didn't ask this question so that it makes any sense so let me explain.  I see soaps that I am guessing are cold process and the tops are wavy and uneven.  The other end is flat like a typical bar of soap. But I cannot figure out how to achieve that look, is it possible with Melt and Pour?  Does anyone know what I mean when describing the top?  It's like the soap is not cut straight across but instead has waves or uneven places.  Hopefully I'm making sense.  Thanks so much for your advice, this is driving me nuts!


----------



## Manda (Nov 13, 2009)

I know what you mean and I love the way they look too - all creamy and interesting.
Some people manage to do it with M&P however it is pretty **** difficult if you ask me.  :?

You know what would be awesome for M&P soapers? A silicone mould that has the wavy uneven creamy top (or bottom, rather) like that of CP soap.  Does anyone know if a mould like this already exists??


----------



## IanT (Nov 14, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> I know what you mean and I love the way they look too - all creamy and interesting.
> Some people manage to do it with M&P however it is pretty **** difficult if you ask me.  :?
> 
> You know what would be awesome for M&P soapers? A silicone mould that has the wavy uneven creamy top (or bottom, rather) like that of CP soap.  Does anyone know if a mould like this already exists??



I for the life of me cannot get my CP soaps to look all whipped on the top like Ive seen pics of.. probably cause I like to pour at a lighter trace... Im assuming that youd want to have a realllly thick soap (MP or CP) so you could kind of whip it up and have it stay instead of just settling back down... I know nothing about MP.... just putting my 2 worthless cents in lol Im sure you prob knew everything I just said lol


That WOULD be cool to have a mold like that!..Id buy it! 

I wonder if you could somehow make your own mold from a wavy soap?


----------



## pops1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Please don't talk about whipping soap Ian ,l have tried and tried with all different recipes but mine has all turned out horrible .Put me on top of the list for one of those molds .My Grandkids sincerely believe in Santa and that if you are good he brings you everything you want ,well l have been very good this year ,do you think its worth putting in an order


----------



## pops1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Now l will be sensible,l think they pour the top layer of soap ,wait until it thick then play around with a spoon moving the soap this way and that until its too thick to move it anymore.I have tried it and made a mess of it so Good Luck.


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 14, 2009)

I tried it tonight with CP... didn't turn out so I threw some lavender buds on top.


----------



## IanT (Nov 14, 2009)

ohsoap said:
			
		

> I tried it tonight with CP... didn't turn out so I threw some lavender buds on top.



lol sounds like all my attempts


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 15, 2009)

is there a way to get the look of a whipped soap (top only) w/o actually making a whipped soap.


----------



## saylee (Nov 15, 2009)

The closest ive gotten is this, its not quite like the whipped look but it is similar. 

if using opaque soap base.
Pour the loaf like usual but keep out a small amount to tint the "topping" 1/4 cup or so. melt about 2-3 cups of opaque soap and ad the colored soap, (i.e a pink soap for the body with a light pink for the topping). Score the top of the loaf with a knife or fork and spray with alcohol.

once melted use a whisk or hand mixer to the soap. as it is cooling the soap will start to get more and more air bubbles in it. keep going until the soap is just starting to get stiff. Quickly pour on top of the loaf and use a spatula to move around. IT COOLS FAST, SO MOVE QUICKLY!!!!! It takes some practice but it does look like a whiped topping. 

I had one lady try to eat my straberry  soap done this way she thought it was a cake.

hope it helps


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 16, 2009)

I will definitely give that a try!


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Nov 17, 2009)

I might try this maybe this weekend. Very interesting


----------



## Butterscotch (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you mean wavy like this? http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.ph ... d=21506040 (disclaimer - that is not me!)


I haven't tried to make a whipped top with M&P, but I don't think it would work very well. The high glycerin content is so dense...but maybe it would work! (I just keep thinking of jello gone wrong hehe)

For CP soap, get a thick trace and pour in the mold, and then let it sit for a bit while it thickens, and then take the back of a spatula and shape it nicely. You can press it and then pull it up and make little peaks, or just spread and dip it for a nice wavy look.


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tip... I guess I am just too impatient with my cp.  My patch traced very quickly... that would be a good one to do it with.


----------



## shar40 (May 28, 2010)

Loving the information! Thanks!


----------

